# Not all Keyboards recognized for entering passphrase on boot

## cmdic

Hi,

I have to Logitech keyboards, both work fine in BIOS and after booting.

But only one of those keyboards works for entering my passphrase:

dmesg-log working keyboard:

```

[ 1036.622685] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/input/input12

[ 1036.622694] usb 1-1.1: link qh8-0601/ffff880208058000 start 1 [1/2 us]

[ 1036.622736] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52E.0014: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.1/input0

[ 1036.622745] usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1036.622761] usbhid 1-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 1036.622762] usbhid 1-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1036.624873] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.1/input/input13

[ 1036.624891] usb 1-1.1: link qh2-0601/ffff880208058080 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 1036.624919] usbhid 1-1.1:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 1036.624952] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52E.0015: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.1/input1

[ 1036.624961] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

```

dmesg not working keyboard:

```

[ 1106.619779] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0018: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input2

[ 1106.620637] usb 1-1.2: link qh2-3008/ffff880208058e00 start 1 [1/3 us]

[ 1106.621743] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '010'

[ 1106.623211] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:401b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0018/input/input14

[ 1106.623257] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0019: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:401b] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2:1

[ 1106.625263] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:4016 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0018/input/input15

[ 1106.625297] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.001A: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:4016] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2:2

```

Do I have to add a Kernel-Module or something?

Both keyboards are almost the same. The working one is the precursor of the not working one.

The only difference I can notice is that the working one is registered as: hiddev0, the other one isn't.

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cmdic,

Logitech Unifying Device.  has its own kernel module and it doesn't seem to be loading.

You need

```
  │ │             <M> Logitech devices                                                                │ │  

  │ │             <M>   Logitech Unifying receivers full support
```

in your kernel.

----------

## cmdic

Hi,

thanks!

In my kernel config the drivers were already marked as Modules, so I installed them in the kernel.

Not sure whether that was really necessary or if I could have loaded it before entering my passphrase.

Anyway I compiled them in the kernel and it works!

----------

